# bails nutrient timing log ukbff and pl goals



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Right been wanting to start a journal this year so why not start now,

I'm still working with bad Alan did have a month or two working on my own but been back with will for a while he's v good tbh and has a lot of time for everyone of his clients and knows his sh!t.

Anyway my goals this year get hernia sorted end of the month,

Untill the trim of some fat.

Now a show would be nice this year as I really wanna do one however work is mental busy and my work money is made up through pricework overtime and weekend work so if I'm offered extra work I'll take it so not sure if a comp will be on the cards however i will bare it in mind

Besides that a pl comp is Def on the cards this year

And I after hernia op training will be towards this

Gear wise I'm using

800mg test

400mg npp

5iu ansomone

Will keep this going until operation these come off for two months


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Subbed. Look forward to reading and more than likely learning from it


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

IN!!

Good luck mate and hope the op and recovery goes well.

I'm 3wks into recovery after my hernia op mate, bored sh!tless now!

Got all my gear this week though and started a bit of cardio today. Should be back in the gym in another 3wks, can't come soon enough...


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Best of luck mate!

How are you running the ansomone?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck mate, will pop in and follow when I can


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TITO said:


> Best of luck mate!
> 
> How are you running the ansomone?


Cheers buddy

Just do 5iu pwo atm

If dieting I switch that to all am pre cardio


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

I like the title "nutrient timing" don't let some members see that or they'll be calling BS 

Good luck mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> IN!!
> 
> Good luck mate and hope the op and recovery goes well.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

Why not Chuck some peps or gh in speed up recovery

Think I'll be doing that I'm dreading sitting around doing f all,

Really wanted to get it done pre summer though what you gonna run for your cycle??


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Why not Chuck some peps or gh in speed up recovery
> 
> ...


I've just been hammering box sets lol. Not too long now so can't be ****d with peps or GH tbh.

I've got NP test, tren and Apollo mast. Also be throwing in some winnys and maybe GH once I've got my body fat down.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I've just been hammering box sets lol. Not too long now so can't be ****d with peps or GH tbh.
> 
> I've got NP test, tren and Apollo mast. Also be throwing in some winnys and maybe GH once I've got my body fat down.


Yeah once I'm in relaxed mode won't be too bad

Love np stuff the tren was so strong I had to come off last time lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you going to whack in some GH post-op to help your recovery bud?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Are you going to whack in some GH post-op to help your recovery bud?


Yeah bud got a 100 iu of ansomone to do after op

Apprantly peps a are little better for recovery so may give them a go also


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Yeah bud got a 100 iu of ansomone to do after op
> 
> Apprantly peps a are little better for recovery so may give them a go also


Nice one... Love Ansomone just a bit difficult to find righ now. Using diamondtropin... Not bad... But nothing like Ansomone.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck with it mate

be good to see what numbers you can put up in PL meet


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed mate! Bet you can't wait to get rid of that hernia, good luck with powerlifting comp what's your lifts like at moment?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed mate! Bet you can't wait to get rid of that hernia, good luck with powerlifting comp what's your lifts like at moment?


Cheers buddy

Haven't done 1 rms in so long

So can't tell you those but

Lifts pre hernia

180 x 10 bench press (200 x 4)

Squats 220 kg x 11

Dl 250 kg x 1 deads are shocking never put to much into it

I would like to do a bb comp but like yourself graft for a living and dieting last time really fvcked me over at work tbh Ill every week etc

May give it another go but need at least a good 4 week off works before the day

Which I'm too greedy to take off tbh lol

Pl my work actually helps towards


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

huge bench and squat numbers pal

get that deadlift up and you could smash some tidy records


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> huge bench and squat numbers pal
> 
> get that deadlift up and you could smash some tidy records


Cheers buddy

I've never had a good run at deads I used to Lean back to much at the top causing compression in my lumbar

After i stoped it shot up then I got a hernia lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bail said:


> Cheers buddy
> 
> Haven't done 1 rms in so long
> 
> ...


Big numbers mate! 250 dead is not shocking at all still massive! 220kg squat for 11 is mental lol Squat is very close behind your dead though so get pulling lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Right done a lower day today I'm training pretty light atm due to hernia it doesn't hurt particularly but Its just always in the back off my head

20 with bar

15 60kg

10 100kg

5 140kg

1 200kg.

180 x 5 for 5 sets

Superset ghr with lunges (1 1/2 plate aside for lunges)

Ghr fvcked me up

The 100 reps on leg ext and some calfs

Lucosade whilst training around 30g dextrose followed by pro peptide pro recover combo and low fat rice pudding misses made some flapjacks (swear b!tch tryna get me fat)

Genetic workout food is arrving tomorrow will plug that in intra w/o after all its always a good idea to keep carbs high around workout

Pwo meal will be chicken rice pineapple then pre bed meal Greek yog whey and dark choc

And ansomone


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Uppers session today

Flat bb

60 kg x 5

100 kg x 10

140 kg x 5.

160kg x 1.

200kg x 1

170kg x 5 sets of 5

I kept the weight lower than usual in order to get used to this five sets of five thing lol

Weighted chins 20kg 6 x 8 reps

Db rows 70 kg (no straps) x 6 supersetted with 60kg db press

Fvcked now

20kg aside ez curls superset with skulls

Side raises high reps

Had little cheat meal tonight Lebanese chicken rice and wings

Tasted lush


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yeah and @Sharpy76 how long till you could stand etc after your op as I've been offered a nice door job that could do whilst recoverying from op that could tie me over nicely


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Oh yeah and @Sharpy76 how long till you could stand etc after your op as I've been offered a nice door job that could do whilst recoverying from op that could tie me over nicely


I could stand the same day and walk about but I wouldn't fancy working a door unless it was guaranteed to be no trouble. Last thing you'd want would be a kick off because you won't be able to do much.

It's been just over 3wks since mine and I've just started cardio again and it feels fine tbh. Another 3wks I'll be back in the gym, not going to rush it.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I could stand the same day and walk about but I wouldn't fancy working a door unless it was guaranteed to be no trouble. Last thing you'd want would be a kick off because you won't be able to do much.
> 
> It's been just over 3wks since mine and I've just started cardio again and it feels fine tbh. Another 3wks I'll be back in the gym, not going to rush it.


Sweet mate it's a strip club so most prob won't (hopefully lol) just means haven't gotta rush back to day job

But will prob heal quicker sitting around doing fvck all but I most def will get fat doing that lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Right done a lower day today I'm training pretty light atm due to hernia it doesn't hurt particularly but Its just always in the back off my head
> 
> 20 with bar
> 
> ...


I recognise those meals


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> I recognise those meals


Haha yeah still working with will

I find I'm a lot more consistant with diet and eating when someonelse is writhing it for me

I do have the knowledge to do it myself I would say but chop and change to much


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Haha yeah still working with will
> 
> I find I'm a lot more consistant with diet and eating when someonelse is writhing it for me
> 
> I do have the knowledge to do it myself I would say but chop and change to much


Completely agree. . Good luck with op dude!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Day off training today

So little lower carbs, genetic workout food arrived today gonna give that a go tomorrows deadlift session


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

very powerful benching pal


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Kin el mate 200kg bench press! That's my dream im up to 185 lol

If you entered a bench comp im sure you'd be one of the top for you weight class surely? Not many benching that in the uk is there?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

anyway switching up my work last week been working nights looking after a club 6 nights a week

will be better for recovery after op (booked for next tues)

piece of **** aswell get to train look after dogs during the day etc is lovely

cut gear down to a cruise got some ansomone ready for recovery

was thinking of running high tren low test for a 6 week recomp/diet after op

maybe

tren e 800mgs

sus 250mgs

var 100mg ed

never tried it before or was thinking just running standard 2g mass 400 not sure yet


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Got in from work at 7am this morning which took the fvckin **** Tbh

So just chilled today off diet and training (I do this one day a week atm)

Will train tomorrow and Monday before operation.

Ill be back at work Thursday night after the op

Theirs no trouble their so hopefully get a way with purching up on a stall.

Got some tren in stock for post op cycle.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Trained legs today nothing to heavy trained 6 days so didn't wanna go to heavy

Done

leg ext 4 sets 25 reps+

Leg press 4 sets 20 reps superset front squats (100kg) 12 reps so total of 32-35 reps a set

Lying hammie curl at this point my Quads where so pumped I struggled to move them in this exercise so done 2 sets then jumped onto sldl 50kg dbs for 8-10 reps 2 sets

Food today has Been

250g Greek yog/80g oats/30g iso/1 banana/tbs almond butter.

Train

Workout food by genetic supps (will prob do this in regaurds to intra supps plain ol bcaa tend to do the trick with me)

Felt sick after legs so waited around 45 min then

Low fat muffin 2 scoops Iso

5iu gh

350g white pot

220g chicken

100g blueberries

220g chicken

1tbs almond butter

Veg

220g steak mince

Veg

No gear atm waiting till post Operation


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck for next week bud... Let's hope they don't get confused and you come out with a new vagina :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck with the op @bail, don't rush yourself back and take it easy. Enjoy the time off!

I've had 5wks off and got one more then I'll be back in the gym, let the doms from hell commence lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Good luck with the op @bail, don't rush yourself back and take it easy. Enjoy the time off!
> 
> I've had 5wks off and got one more then I'll be back in the gym, let the doms from hell commence lol


Thanks buddy , can't even think what six weeks will be like off the gym mines umbilical think in hernia terms it's the best one private treatment aswell right touch.

@Pscarb I was thinking of adding tb500 to increase recovery any good protocol??

Ive read 2-5mg a week jabbed twice a week also will be running 5iu ed of gh


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Thanks buddy , can't even think what six weeks will be like off the gym mines umbilical think in hernia terms it's the best one private treatment aswell right touch.
> 
> @Pscarb I was thinking of adding tb500 to increase recovery any good protocol??
> 
> Ive read 2-5mg a week jabbed twice a week also will be running 5iu ed of gh


I'm itching to get back now mate!

Mine was umbilical too. They usually put a mesh over it but mine was small enough that they managed to just stitch it, apparently it should heal stronger but time will tell.

Enjoy the sleep, I love getting put out, could use some of that on the tren lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Thanks buddy , can't even think what six weeks will be like off the gym mines umbilical think in hernia terms it's the best one private treatment aswell right touch.
> 
> @Pscarb I was thinking of adding tb500 to increase recovery any good protocol??
> 
> Ive read 2-5mg a week jabbed twice a week also will be running 5iu ed of gh


i prefer to use a load method over 3 days then maintain...

day 1 - 2mg

day 2 - 4mg

day 3 - 6mg

then 2mg a week


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm itching to get back now mate!
> 
> Mine was umbilical too. They usually put a mesh over it but mine was small enough that they managed to just stitch it, apparently it should heal stronger but time will tell.
> 
> Enjoy the sleep, I love getting put out, could use some of that on the tren lol.


Yeah im not looking forward to it never ever had three weeks let alone 6 weeks off the gym since I was 17 lol

I'm hoping to score some kinda pain killers off em also got some Thai zopiclone just a handful from a collegue their awesome,

Going private so not sure if that'll speed up recovery process he did mention mesh but also said it's enitrly based on whilst operating If itll do more damage putting it in etc (I Think based on the size of the hole)

Anyway arms today

Started with bis

Ez curls

Went up to 30kg aside (no idea how much ex bar weighs)

Seated db curls

15kg x 12 each arm 20kg x 8 each arm x 2

Standing concentration curls

3 x 20kg x 8-10

Cable push down x 3

Olymp bb skull crushers 30kg aside x 3

Dip machine x 3 sets

Food today

2 scoops whey iso, 2 slices whole grain bread, 1tbs almond butter, 50g oats

Went back to bed (working nights is awesome)

220g steak, 1/2 avo, handfull broc,

Train intra workout food

Pwo 2 scoops iso, 60g carbs from low fat rice pudding, raisins

250g chicken 400g white pot

Lebanese chicken rice

(Awesome grilled chicken basmati rice and sauce etc for a fiver)

Chicken tbs almond butter

250g Greek yog 1 scoop iso 1 tbs almond butter

Contemplating a cheat as I gotta fast from 7 till after op tomorrow so mayaswell stick some cals in today!!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Right operation today,

7am Woke up 250g Greek yog 1 scoop whey 80g oats and big glass of water then fasted

So freaking hungry and thirsty by time operation come round, Rember going in for surgery guy saying it's long a strong gin and tonic having some oxygen then bang out like a log, next second I'm up and evertthing is done ended up getting the mesh.

Anyway went Back to the room had some sandwhiches really struggled got bad freaking dry mount

****ing is the hardest thing dreading a sh!t lol

But besides that feel good not lethargic from general at all. Just feel like I been kicked in the belly.

Round my mums now she's made me steak and mash . So just relaxing now night venture down the road later dying for a can of diet coke!!!

Got some tb500 ordered see how that goes in


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Right operation today,
> 
> 7am Woke up 250g Greek yog 1 scoop whey 80g oats and big glass of water then fasted
> 
> ...


Glad it all went well mate!

I was seriously constipated after my op, probably the pain killers. It was a horrible few days is all I'll say lol.

Just have some laxatives on hand just in case.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Glad it all went well mate!
> 
> I was seriously constipated after my op, probably the pain killers. It was a horrible few days is all I'll say lol.
> 
> Just have some laxatives on hand just in case.


Yeah the nurse gave me some laxative I can walk around just fine (etc hurts but bearable) but the though of attemtping to sh!T literally nearly brings me to tears Lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Day 2

Sh!t sleep last night could only sleep on my back and I'm a side man lol, however feel a lot better this morning aching a lot less, had 4 eggs on 2 slices rye bread, farted couple times hopefully means a sh!t is comming!!,

Food wise I plan to keep carbs pretty low and just have three meals a day In this ratios fat/protein/carb however I may just end up eating what I want lol.

Think gonna venture Down the shops this diet coke this has gotta happen now it's been two days!!!!,

Gh going in later plus tb500 tomorrow,

Gonna use 125mg deca and 125mg test to cruise on, hopefully that will speed things up.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Recovery going well,

Just bored out my fvkcin skull,

Literally nothing to do just grazing on junk food last few days throwing a few shakes in but when I know I can't train diet is v relaxed, on plus side my source has got pfizer pens back in stock not sure wheither to stick on the ansomones or jump back onto those, ansomone quite bit cheaper.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Went back to work last night , nice and easy one, no trouble etc so touch, guts are clearing up nicely, think I'm gonna have another ten days of the gym then go back in and train light, gh and tb500 have def massivily speeded up recovery no pain at all in area now,

Just eating twice a day whilst not training as no real point shoving food in and not using it

This morning Greek yog whey iso raisins and a muffin

Really feeling a nandos later.

Been planning out post op cycle think I'm gonna do

1.2g test (np tt400)

500mg deca (np)

40mg dbol or naps pre w/o

5iu ansomone 5 day a week.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Guts back on track now, which is nice appetite is back

Today food has been

4 eggs (organic)

2 slices whole meal bread

1 tbs almond butter (if you haven't tried this try it any nut butter on toast fried eggs on top lush)

500g chicken breast stir fry veg noodles split into two meals, will eat some Greek yog and blue berries at work,

Maybe Mac Dees or something before eating whatever atm as still no training for 8 more days

Working out my recomp diet gonna use carb timing approach around 220g carbs, 335g pro,120g fat

Then carbs upped solely in the form of intra workout carbs


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Another day of lying around,

Gonna train Monday stricktly machines etc just to get the blood flowing and bring structure to my eating, will continue to cruise for at least two more weeks.

Video: IIFYM&#8230;My Take : Evan Centopani

Great video on here on iifym (if it fits your macros) by Evan centopani I know a lot of members on here preach this sh!t so if you do have a watch


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Went to the gym today first time since after op,

Took it v easy felt slight pressure on abs but not too bad,

Mainly seated gay stuff but great to get a pump back on,

Chest,delts,tri,calves

Pec dec 4 sets then triple drop

Incline cable flyer things 4 sets with one drop

Seated chest press 4 sets

Single arm side raises 3 sets

Rear felt machine (I realised I don't usaully do push session as struggle to hit rear delts once chest is pumped)

Skulls 3 sets

Cable push Downs 3 sets

Food

Meal 1

2 whole eggs

200g beef

Train

Workout food intra

Meal 2 (pwo)

2 scoops iso

200g strawberries

Meal 3

250g chicken

1 packet Jasmine rice

Parsley

Spinach

Meal 4

250g chicken

1tbs almond butter

Spinach

Meal 5

250g beef

Kale

Meal 6

Greek yog

1 scoop whey

1 tbs almond butter

Pretty low in cals today but I've been eating what I want post op for two weeks so time to punish myself a little. Will bring cals up next week


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bail said:


> Went to the gym today first time since after op,
> 
> Took it v easy felt slight pressure on abs but not too bad,
> 
> ...


Good diet that,beef will keep you full i find...i probably need a bit more tbh just having 100

Gram a day atm.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

bail said:


> Another day of lying around,
> 
> Gonna train Monday stricktly machines etc just to get the blood flowing and bring structure to my eating, will continue to cruise for at least two more weeks.
> 
> ...


Good video mate, same opinion as me and you I believe..... IIFYM isn't for everyone and WILL dictate your body composition.

Oh, mailed you back by the way


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

mal said:


> Good diet that,beef will keep you full i find...i probably need a bit more tbh just having 100
> 
> Gram a day atm.


Cheers bud low carb atm gonna run that for a week or so then slowly up it untill I hit around 400 g carbs


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

mal said:


> Good diet that,beef will keep you full i find...i probably need a bit more tbh just having 100
> 
> Gram a day atm.


Oh yeah and I try keep two meals of beef in daily


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Wisdom tooth has started to grow again it grows into the rest of my teeth so serious pain atm taking ibuprofen every 3 hours is keeping it down, going to dentist tomorrow hopefully they can pull it out.

Trained legs today with the misses second day since op so being a little carefully still

Leg ext 4 sets with triple drop

Leg press 3 sets

Sldl 2 sets 40kg dbs 20 reps

Seated hammie curls 3 sets

Sissy squats 3 sets 20+ reps

Food

3 whole eggs 250g Greek yog 1 scoop whey (beef not defrosted p!seed) added 2 slices whole meal bread into their to up carbs 30g

Intra workout food

30g hbcd

Pepto pro etc

Pwo

200g berries

250g chicken

1 packet uncle Ben's rice (70g carbs)

Meal 3

250g chicken

1 tbs almond butter veg

Meal 3

200g beef

Veg

Repeat

Meal 5

250g Greek yog

1 scoop whey

1 tbs almond butter

So Still keeping carbs under 170g Mark

If training goes well will put gear in week after next


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Must've been savage trying to train legs with that pain. Keep up the good work, when will the progress pics follow?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

LaMbErT* said:


> Must've been savage trying to train legs with that pain. Keep up the good work, when will the progress pics follow?


Yeah wasn't great but got through loved the sissy squats,

Couple weeks feel a little Fat and outta shape atm due to couple weeks off post op cheers for reading !


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Least your still going though mate!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

right only night off last night and wisdom tooth infection just killed it got all meals in etc though.

got up today was in agony so been using painkillers all day went dentist got some antibiotics,

got into the gym done a pull session hernia spot was a little sore but just worked around it

cable pullovers 3 x 20 reps

hammer strength rows (1 arm) 3 x 8-12

underhand pulldowns 3 x 12 reps (very light)

lat pull down 8ish reps 4 sets

rear delt flyers 15 reps x 3 sets

db curls 3 sets

machine curls 3 sets

this is not my type of session tbh to much fluff work but cant do deads etc for another few weeks so gotta deal with it.

food:

meal 1:

80g oats

1 tbs honey

3 eggs

150g lean mince

meal 2:

2 scoops iso

1 tbs almond butter

(mouth was v sensitive couldnt chew so just had a shake)

meal 3:

250g lean beef

veg

train

workout food intra.

meal 4

100g carbs from jasmin rice.

220g venison

100g blueberries.

meal 5

250g chicken

35g carbs from basmati rice

repeat meal 5

250g greek yog

almond butter 1tbs

30g isolate

havent worked it out yet but carbs are at around 270g.

will cut back down to below 200g mark tomorrow.

by start of cycle in 2 weeks i would like to have carbs at around 400-500g mark and cut down from their.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

little update wisdom tooth started really acting up tuesday,

didnt sleep after getting in from work in the morning, went to a and e they didnt have a dental department, so then rung my dentist he said to ring my gp ended up going to gp got some decent painkillers then went back to my dentist, got some different anti antibiotics so now on two types of antibiotics, dihydrocodeine, ibuprofen and paracetamol,

didnt train yday only had three shakes with coconut oil all day (as couldnt really chew) today however has been better

diet has gone

meal 1:

40g almond nut butter, 60g whey iso

meal 2:

250g chicken,

280g cooked basmati rice

train

workout food intra

pwo

nandos

double breast pitta

rice

chips

1/4 chicken breast

muffin

(made up for some lost cals their)

meal 4

low sugar alpine

2 scoops iso

meal 5

250g chicken

1 tbs almond butter

veg

meal 6

250g steak

veg

meal 7

whey/greek yog/almond butter

diet will start next week playing with the idea of staying at the work im at until june, this meaning i can do a show with ease and tbh its the ideal job for training (money is just less than my usual work)

gear will go in next week wanted to wait another week but two weeks of gym along with wisdom tooth infection i just feel real flat and sh/tty,

so deca sus and maybe splash on some blue hearts

not sure what brand to go with gear wise most prob np but maybe alpha


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

well antibiotics are working so feeling better

v clogged up from the painkiller though (just got this sorted from the op lol now clogged again)

diet today

meal 1; 190ish grams steak 2 whole eggs

meal 2: low sugar alpine 100g 2 scoops iso

intra; w/o food

meal 3: 250g chickjen 100g jasmine rice

meal 4: 250g chicken 60g carbs

meal 5: 250 g steak veg

meal 6: 250g greek yog/1 scoop iso/1tbs almond butter

may put a shake a nut butter in their.

arms in on the agenda today plenty of volume

my split atm is chest/delts,arms,back,legs repeat untill i want a day off.

gear will go in next week was gonna stick with my usual np, but may do some alpha pharma as my friend has it about him for cheapish,

also be helping him out.

will use 12.5mg aramosin ed and some clen i think.

cardio will also start as of monday, will just be a run with my staff first thing when i wake up around midday.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

put some gear in today

1ml eq 1ml deca 1ml sus 1ml tt400

went in nice and smoothly as always.

hit chest decent session however a little week so may add some dbol prer wo tommrow

went like this

hammer flat press 4 sets

incline bb press 4 sets

incline db press 3 sets

cable flyers 6 sets

calf raises 4 sets

weights not good enough too list food has been

meal 1:8 egg whites 2 whole eggs

80 g oats 1 tbs honey.

train workoutfood intra

meal 2: 220 g chicken

100g parsley rice

meal 3: 220g chicken

200g pot

veg

meal 4: 200g smoked salmon (lidls do for 2 quid)

2 slices wholegrain bread

meal 5: 200g steak

veg

meal 6: 250g greek yog

1 scoop whey isolate

1 tbs almond butter

starving aswell which is good, will keep on this set up now.

except switch last meal for a casein shake as easier to have when get in from work at 5 am.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

no slin? no gh? how are u feeling after op?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sauliuhas said:


> no slin? no gh? how are u feeling after op?


Using 5 iu gh training days ansomone

No slin atm

Feeling good slight pain when I bend and do shoe laces etc but that it


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

so weekend update had my usaul weekly day off diet today, back to it tomorrow

cutting one meal of carbs out and putting 15 min cardio in pwo

training fasted atm really like it wake up pint of water lemon vit c then straight to the gym bcaa intra w/o

hit chest yday

pec dec 3 work sets

flat bb 4 work sets

incline hammer press 3 sets

dips 4 sets

incline db flyers 3 sets

cable x overs 2 sets

calf stuff (doing these everyday atm if i had more money i would stick igf des and synthol in the cvnts)

gear wise using 1.5g sus and 500mg deca

5iu ansomone daily

aramosin ed 12.5mg

gonna keep going till around end of april mid may then switch up to harding drugs.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

arms today

db curls x4 sets

went up to 35kg dbs on these (4reps each arm)

straight curls oly bar 3 sets 20 plate aside

heavy preacher db curls went up to 25 kg dbs

tricep

db extensions x 4 sets

rope extensions x 3 sets

underhand pushdowns x 3 sets

toe press 3 sets

15min cardio

low carb day tomorrow

hitting arms with the same intensity as legs trying to bring more thickness to them


----------

